# (dumb question) "STB Services Port" ?



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

On the "System Info & Test" page of one of my HR20-700 there is a listing for "STB Services Port (a number 27161), a "Status" line (1000) and an "Audio Services Port (27162)... my other HR20-700 does not include these listings -- Just a "NA 202" by the STB Services Port listing. What do they refer to?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

SFNSXguy said:


> On the "System Info & Test" page of one of my HR20-700 there is a listing for "STB Services Port (a number 27161), a "Status" line (1000) and an "Audio Services Port (27162)... my other HR20-700 does not include these listings -- Just a "NA 202" by the STB Services Port listing. What do they refer to?


My STB Services port: 27168
Status: 5022
Audio Services Port: 27167

on my HR20-700, and I'm also near SF, but it's the only one of those I have.

Might you have different versions of software on the two boxes?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's a port number for IP stack, usually assigned dynamically (Auto), but if you must manage to open such ports on your firewall/router, then you'll need to know the numbers. You could change these to similar values if you need too.


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks very much, but.... Still need info.... both DVRs have access to my LAN, everything works (network, MRV, etc., etc.)
Just curious why the second DVR has no numbers (and a yellow "warning" triangle) -- what's that about? Especially since everything works perfectly... just trying to get a little education.


----------

